# Roccat Kone [+] Problem



## Loratus (4. November 2011)

Hallöchen liebe Technikfreunde.
Wie im Titel zu entnehmen ist bin ich Besitzer eine Roccate Kone + Maus und hab von Gestern auf Heute folgendes Problem:

Es funktioniert im Grunde genommen garnichts mehr, kann weder den Mauszeiger bewegen noch Klicken. Habe bereits das Programm deinstalliert, den ROCCAT Ordner etc gelöscht und dann nochma neu Installiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Im Gerätemanager wird angezeigt, dass keinerlei Treiber fehlen und hab dort auch probiert den Treiber meiner Maus zu aktualisieren, brachte auch nichts. Hab dann auch bei dem Roccat Programm folgendes entdeckt:
[media]http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/roccat1.png/[/media]
Es sind keinerlei Buttons mehr eingestellt, und die Linke und Rechte Maustaste sind überhaupt nicht konfigurierbar.
Hatte jemand schonma das gleiche Problem? Oder weiß jemand ne Lösung für dieses Problem? =/

Mfg
Loratus


----------



## Gutgore (4. November 2011)

also ich nutze meine roccat kone + ohne treiber weil ich einfach zu faul bin . Das problem scheint aber sehr merkwürdig..mal geschaut ob sie richtig eignesteckt ist im usb port? oder mal nen anderen versucht? bzw leuchtet sie den noch?


----------



## Dagonzo (4. November 2011)

Die wird wahrscheinlich schlicht und ergreifend defekt sein. 
Zur Sicherheit vielleicht noch mal an einem anderen Rechner probieren. Aber selbst ohne Treiber, sollte die Maus zumindest funktionieren mit ihren Grundfunktionen.


----------



## Loratus (4. November 2011)

Leuchten tut sie, ergo muss sie auch richtig eingesteckt sein (wechselt aber nicht die Farbe).
Hab dann mal die Maus meiner Freundin auf dem selben Port probiert und funktionierte einwandfrei.
Auch auf den restl. USB Ports funktioniert sie nicht.

*edit*
Auch auf nem anderen Laptop funktioniert die Maus nicht. =/

*edit edit*
Naja ich mach mich mal auf zu Mediamarkt, sollte ja noch Garantie drauf sein. 
Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe.


----------



## Gazeran (4. November 2011)

Es scheint der Interne Speicher der Maus Defekt zu sein (dort werden alle Keybinds gespeichert)


----------



## Dagonzo (4. November 2011)

Ok dann bleibt eigentlich nur noch folgendes. Ich habe eine Roccat Kone ohne [+]
Ich kann mich erinnern und hatte das gleiche Problem. Mal ging sie mal nicht.
Bei mir hat ein Update der Firmware geholfen.
Lade dir also mal die aktuelle runter:
http://www.roccat.org/Support/Gaming-Mice/ROCCAT-Kone-/

Vielleicht hilft das auch bei dir.


----------



## mristau (4. November 2011)

Ich hatte auch die Kone ohne +
Wenn die bei mir nicht mehr getan hat, hat meistens abstecken und neu anstecken wieder geholfen
Firmware Update eventuell machen und Treiber deinstallieren, neu runterladen+installieren


----------



## Loratus (4. November 2011)

Sodala, zurück vom Mediamarkt^^
Die hat ganz einfach den Geist aufgegeben, Laser unten leuchtete auch z.b. nimma.

Nunja...nun bin ich stolzer Besitzer der Razer Naga^^


----------



## Dagonzo (4. November 2011)

Den Laser bei der Roccat sieht man eh nicht, also muss die nicht kaputt gewesen sein.

Viel Spaß mit der Razer. So eine Klapperkiste wäre für mich jedenfalls keine Alternative gewesen, aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen.^^


----------



## Gazeran (4. November 2011)

Roccat ist von der Qualität echt fürn Popo :S
Hab ne Kone gehabt, Mausradachse gebrochen.
Hab ne Kone+ gehabt, Mausradsensor kaputt.

Hab ne R.A.T. 5. Nichts, einwandfrei!


----------



## mristau (4. November 2011)

Ich hatte eine Roccat Kone 2 Jahre lang genutzt, die Maus funktioniert immer noch tadellos, is noch bissl RestGarantie drauf.
Ausser einer kleinen Stelle wo die matte Oberfläche durchgescheuert ist, kein Problem gehabt.
Die Maus ist auch öfter runtergefallen.

Meine vorherige Maus war eine Logitech Mouseman Dual-Optical, die hab ich gekauft als sie neu war, nach 6 Jahren fing es an, dass sie manchmal Aussetzer hatte, aber das liegt nur am Kabel
Hab die auch immer noch und steckt in meinem 2. Rechner, nur die Gummi Oberfläche ist ziemlich verratzt ^^

Hätte ich nicht eine Logitech G700 gewonnen Anfang des Jahres hätte ich auch immer noch die Roccat Kone in Benutzung, die hat jetzt aber meine Schwägerin.

Die Qualität und Haltbarkeit einer Maus hängt in den meisten Fällen vom Nutzungs Verhalten des Users ab. So eine Mausradachse bricht in der Regel nicht ohne an die Wand werfen.
Materialermüdung gibt es sicher, aber sicherlich nicht innerhalb der Garantiezeiten. Die Sensoren können schon mal fehlerhaft sein, das kommt eben vor, aber da gibts sicherlich Garantie drauf.
Logitech hat eben meistens 5+ Jahre, andere haben weniger, die Roccat Kone hatte 3 Jahre


----------



## cellesfb (4. November 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit der Razer. So eine Klapperkiste wäre für mich jedenfalls keine Alternative gewesen, aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen.^^



Als ob die Kone nicht auch so ein Billig-Plastik-Bomber wäre...
Ich hab auch nur Razer und bin damit hochzufrieden, eine Maus ist nun schon über 5 Jahre in Betrieb und hatte nie macken, bei den Roccat (Speedlink ) hatte ich nur Probleme und defekte die einfach nur für miese Qualität sprechen.
Ist ähnlich wie bei anderen Produkten von Speedlink... einfach nur schlechte Quali


----------



## Dagonzo (4. November 2011)

cellesfb schrieb:


> Als ob die Kone nicht auch so ein Billig-Plastik-Bomber wäre...


Das ist sie mal ganz sicher nicht.
Aber wie gasagt, jeder muss es selber wissen. Ich werde jetzt hier sicherlich nicht anfangen zu diskutieren welche Vor- und Nachteile welche Maus hat. Ich bin mit der Roccat mehr als zufrieden. Und jede Razer die ich bisher in der Hand hatte waren nur, wie ich schon schrieb, Klapperkisten und fühlten sich extrem billig an, was ich von der Roccat nicht behaupten kann.
Das ist meine Meinung und dazu stehe ich.


mristau schrieb:


> Die Qualität und Haltbarkeit einer Maus hängt in den meisten Fällen vom Nutzungs Verhalten des Users ab. So eine Mausradachse bricht in der Regel nicht ohne an die Wand werfen.
> Materialermüdung gibt es sicher, aber sicherlich nicht innerhalb der Garantiezeiten. Die Sensoren können schon mal fehlerhaft sein, das kommt eben vor, aber da gibts sicherlich Garantie drauf.
> Logitech hat eben meistens 5+ Jahre, andere haben weniger, die Roccat Kone hatte 3 Jahre


Tatsache ist aber, dass das damals tatsächlich in der ersten Revision der Kone ein Produktionsfehler war. Die folgenden Revisionen waren dann aber einwandfrei.


----------



## mristau (4. November 2011)

Bei sowas kriegst aber schnell Ersatz als Garantieleistung und das ist sicher nicht nur Roccat Problem, gibts auch bei Razer, Logitech, etc..


----------



## Loratus (4. November 2011)

Naja find die Maus echt toll^^
Für WoW reicht die Maus auch ohne extra Programm, einfach die vielen Tasten binden und fertig.^^
Sie ist zwar bissi Klein, was bei größeren Händen n kleiner Nachteil ist...aber egal. ^^


----------

